# Hops Seeds



## ben.robinson (13/3/08)

G'day,interested in growing hops for my self in the miss garden, is there anywhere that sells the seeds


----------



## Adamt (13/3/08)

You'll need to search for "rhizomes". Not a good time of the year to find them, or plant them for that matter. You'll have to wait until after winter probably.


----------



## PostModern (13/3/08)

You won't find many seeds about unless a female has been fertilised by a wild hop. It's pretty much standard practice to kill the males for brewing hops.


----------

